# Tesla’s electric pick up. What say you truck lovers



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 22, 2019)

I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 22, 2019)

Look like the evil bad guy's truck from every distopian scifi movie ever made...no thanks


----------



## impuretrash (Nov 22, 2019)

it looks like a poorly rendered model from a 1996 videogame


----------



## wamose (Nov 22, 2019)

Bad design, no dog hole.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks like a cheap prop from "Space 1999".


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 22, 2019)

Looks more like a rehashed El Camino to me.  Not diggin' it.




“Oh my f------ God!” Musk said. “Well, maybe that was a little too hard.”  But that was priceless.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> View attachment 291087


Better get fire insurance.....



> Tesla cars, which run on electricity stored in large battery packs in the floor of the vehicle, have been involved in a few recent incidents where the cars have caught fire after high-speed impacts. *Gasoline-powered cars* also sometimes catch fire even without a collision.
> *Tesla spontaneously catches fire with no crash*
> money.cnn.com/2018/06/18/technology/mary-mccormack-tesla-fire/index.html


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

I'd rather drag my balls through a mile of broken glass than be seen riding in that butt-ugly go bot.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I'd rather drag my balls through a mile of broken glass than be seen riding in that butt-ugly go bot.


Now that I look closer at the POS, I have a feeling that that thing(cant call it a vehicle until I see people in it that arent burned up), it could be that since it is electric, it will be the vehicle of choice when Musk man finally sends people to Mars.  They wont have fossil fuel there, so will need some mode of transportation.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Looks like a cheap prop from "Space 1999".



'Space 1999' was WAY cooler than that.






Even 'The Thunderbirds' worst vehicle was cooler than Musk's shoe box truck.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> View attachment 291087




I  think......

that even though you love your horses

someday

cars and trucks and highways will be everywhere and if you want to keep up you'll have to adapt and evolve!


sorry as i am to inform you that progress demands change.....

one of these days gas powered vehicles will be off the road and we'll all be using.....something better.....


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> They wont have fossil fuel there, so will need some mode of transportation.



This doesn't need fossil fuel, is much cooler, and you can actually pick up a girl in it.






Literally made of fossils.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 22, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> ...


Yeah, coal fired power plants that will supply electricity for those "something betters", because if everyone is charging cars, then what is going to charge the cell phones, laptops and run your A/C in the house? 

 Solar?  Wind?  Talk about old technology....Doesnt work, in a windless night at Christmas....


----------



## Desperado (Nov 22, 2019)

Paint it flat black and pretend its a stealth fighter


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> sorry as i am to inform you that progress demands change....



You get that the very definition of the word 'progress' means something that is better than the thing it replaces?

That 'G.I. Joe' reject is an insult to the memories of Daimler, Benz, Maybach, and Ford,


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

Desperado said:


> Paint it flat black and pretend its a stealth fighter



If it were invisible, it would be a vast improvement.  At least it would get t-boned by a semi.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




silly conservative.....

Think  the FUTURE!

I have no idea what  that "something better" will be but I have no doubt SOMEDAY it will happen.

have you ever seen a science fiction movie?

check out star trek or star wars

they use "something better" in those movies


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> have you ever seen a science fiction movie?



You get that it's _*fiction*_, right?

It's right there in the name.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2019)

We have seen the future.

And it sucks.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

If I'm going to have to drive a sci-fi car designed by a coke head ... it should, at minimum, have a flux capacitor and not need roads.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > sorry as i am to inform you that progress demands change....
> ...




"You get that the very definition of the word 'progress' means something that is better than the thing it replaces?"


I understand that PROGRESS has given us lamps from walmart that are WORSE than lamps made in the past.  And the PASTER you go the better the quality! 

So PROGRESS doesn't always give us something better.

 Cars made today might be inferior (in many ways) to cars made 50 years ago but cars, in general, are much better than hand carts and oxen.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 22, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


At one time the future was created, it was called Nuclear, but "some people" decided it was very dangerous and stopped the continuance of it.  Abundant electricity and desalinated water. Just want the Dimwitocraps dont want because then their tax on CO2 goes away.  Just follow the money.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > have you ever seen a science fiction movie?
> ...




Jules Verne wrote fiction.  In 1865....from the earth to the moon......


you do know we actually WENT to the moon, right?


did you spit on verne in 1865?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...




dodge all you want.

But someday there will be something better and we'll all be using it.....

flying cars?

someday.........


----------



## fncceo (Nov 22, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> you do know we actually WENT to the moon, right?



But not in this ...


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 22, 2019)

fncceo said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> > you do know we actually WENT to the moon, right?
> ...




funny joke!



it's easy to laugh at a good joke when you win the debate!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 23, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > anynameyouwish said:
> ...


Just what we need a bunch of idiots flying around, crashing into each other, not only killing themselves but those who are unfortunate to be under them..


----------



## daveman (Nov 23, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> View attachment 291087


It was designed and engineered by city boys who have never seen a pickup truck.


----------



## daveman (Nov 23, 2019)

Seriously, it's like Musk got coked-up one night, streamed a bunch of bad '80s post-apocalyptic movies, made sketches on cocktail napkins, and told his guys to build this ugly thing.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 23, 2019)

daveman said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> ...


/——/ Breaking News:
*Elon Musk says Tesla has received 146,000 orders for its Cybertruck Elon Musk says Tesla has received 146,000 orders for its Cybertruck after botched debut*


----------



## xyz (Nov 23, 2019)

I think it's pretty cool that they designed something that looks different and not like other cars/trucks.

Do I want one? Not really, if I got a pickup I'd want to put a fiberglass cap/topper/whatever you want to call it on  and it would look stupid on that one.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 23, 2019)

xyz said:


> I think it's pretty cool that they designed something that looks different and not like other cars/trucks.
> 
> Do I want one? Not really, if I got a pickup I'd want to put a fiberglass cap/topper/whatever you want to call it on  and it would look stupid on that one.


/——/ There have been many over the top car designs over the century, most flopped but some were successful. The broken glass issue may have been deliberate to get free publicity. Elon Musk says Tesla has received 146,000 orders for its Cybertruck after botched debut


----------



## xyz (Nov 23, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pretty cool that they designed something that looks different and not like other cars/trucks.
> ...


I also think  it's kind of pointless as a pickup because it doesn't look like you can fit as much stuff in the back, which is why you'd want a pickup in the first place.

It's kind of like those 70s hybrid car/pickup trucks.


----------



## daveman (Nov 23, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Finally, a truck lumbersexuals won't be embarrassed to be seen in!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 24, 2019)

xyz said:


> I think it's pretty cool that they designed something that looks different and not like other cars/trucks.
> 
> Do I want one? Not really, if I got a pickup I'd want to put a fiberglass cap/topper/whatever you want to call it on  and it would look stupid on that one.


Most people who want a pickup truck want something that can carry lots of weight and pull a big load.  Electric, yeah, great as soon as it is loaded or hauling, the mileage goes to shit.  Dont doubt me.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 12, 2019)

While I personally think that anyone buying a "pickup truck" with a bed shorter than six feet is a fairy, my opinion is obviously in the minority.  Even the most humoungous trucks these days are four-door vehicles with pathetic five foot (60 inch) beds.  This trend appllies to both full-sized and mid-size trucks.

What appears to matter to pickup buyers is PAYLOAD and TOWING CAPACITY, by which measures the Tesla "doorstop" measures up nicely. Indeed, if you are willing to pay extra for more juice, you can get both payload and towing comparable to the best standard (half-ton) trucks, albeit with dramatically reduced range under load.'

For those who want the traditional eight foot bed, Tesla has no answer.  So they walk away from 20% of the customer pool.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 13, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While I personally think that anyone buying a "pickup truck" with a bed shorter than six feet is a fairy, my opinion is obviously in the minority.  Even the most humoungous trucks these days are four-door vehicles with pathetic five foot (60 inch) beds.  This trend appllies to both full-sized and mid-size trucks.
> 
> What appears to matter to pickup buyers is PAYLOAD and TOWING CAPACITY, by which measures the Tesla "doorstop" measures up nicely. Indeed, if you are willing to pay extra for more juice, you can get both payload and towing comparable to the best standard (half-ton) trucks, albeit with dramatically reduced range under load.'
> 
> For those who want the traditional eight foot bed, Tesla has no answer.  So they walk away from 20% of the customer pool.


/——-/ Tesla will gladly  take 20% of the market.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 20, 2019)

The Model P concept looks a helluva a lot better than what Elon Musk unveiled.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's pretty cool that they designed something that looks different and not like other cars/trucks.
> ...


That hasn't been true for the last two decades, most people who buy a truck these days buy it as a status symbol otherwise trucks wouldn't cost $40 - 50K.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


/----/ I'm not a truck guy.If all you need is a workhorse, trucks start at less than $19,000 and I'm sure you can get one cheaper.- stripped down to the bare minimum just like the old days.
10 Cheapest New 2018 - 2019 Pickup Trucks - 2019 and 2020 Pickup Trucks


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 20, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Yup, all my trucks in the 70s and 80s cost me about half of what a passenger car cost at the time.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 20, 2019)

Elon.........LikkMee !


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 20, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it,


What the truck?
It is the ugliest thing ever made.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Even the $69,900 one won't do a third of what it will say it will do and end up costing twice as much even IF it is ever actually produced.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 21, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> While I personally think that anyone buying a "pickup truck" with a bed shorter than six feet is a fairy, my opinion is obviously in the minority.  Even the most humoungous trucks these days are four-door vehicles with pathetic five foot (60 inch) beds.  This trend appllies to both full-sized and mid-size trucks.
> 
> What appears to matter to pickup buyers is PAYLOAD and TOWING CAPACITY, by which measures the Tesla "doorstop" measures up nicely. Indeed, if you are willing to pay extra for more juice, you can get both payload and towing comparable to the best standard (half-ton) trucks, albeit with dramatically reduced range under load.'
> 
> For those who want the traditional eight foot bed, Tesla has no answer.  So they walk away from 20% of the customer pool.



And yet...I recall you own a Ridgeline, with its <6' bed.

*HYPOCRITE!*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Dec 24, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> View attachment 291087


/——-/ Watch this: Tesla Cybertruck tug-of-war with a Ford F-150 is high stakes and highly unlikely


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Dec 24, 2019)

I like this one better!


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 25, 2019)

My Ridgeline is three vehicles ago.  SUV with an open trunk.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 1, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> My Ridgeline is three vehicles ago.  SUV with an open trunk.



Do you need to leave the tailgate open on a Ridgeline to move a goal post?


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jan 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900



Haven't made up my mind yet if I can like it but then things grow on one eventually. I did ride in a S model Tesla, pretty cool. I have a 2003 F350 4x4 1 ton, not ready to give it up!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 12, 2020)

I like some of the specs on it. 16 inches of ground clearance and 14,000 pound towing capacity is good for a stock pickup. I don't like the price tag or the way the sides of the box slope upward. They would get just in the way when you chuck stuff over the side. And I much prefer a minimum of 8 foot x 4 foot box so that standard sized sheets of building material will fit in there.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 12, 2020)

Desperado said:


> Paint it flat black and pretend its a stealth fighter


I wonder if it's invisible to police radar.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jan 12, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> I would even consider it, and I’m a drop top stick shift sports car kinda guy.Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> Tesla unveils its first electric pickup, the Cybertruck, starting at $39,900
> View attachment 291087



Won't have to worry about the fugly thing being stolen.


----------



## Desperado (Jan 12, 2020)

Competition From GM
General Motors is bringing back the name Hummer, but not the whole brand.
The automaker will build an all-electric pickup dubbed Hummer to be sold within the GMC brand in early 2022, according to a person familiar with GM's product plan. The story was first reported in the Wall Street Journal.





GM to revive Hummer name, but not the brand, in a new GMC pickup


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 24, 2020)

After that "unbreakable glass" demonstration fiasco, no thanks.  I'd be afraid to park it anywhere in public because someone will, no doubt, want to test it for themselves.


----------



## Pilot1 (Jan 25, 2020)

For many, an EV pickup just won't work for their needs.  Especially, if they go to remote areas and need to haul and/or tow stuff.  I can easily carry a jerry can with 5 gallons of extra gas on my Jeep Wrangler, and know I have 80 more miles to find a gas station if I need one.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 25, 2020)

Obviously, an EV is not right for everyone.  But the specs make it essentially better than anything else in the current marketplace.  If not having an 8' bed is a problem, nobody seems to have told THE AMERICAN PUBLIC, which buys 75% 4-door trucks with 5' beds.  The important dimension is that it's more than 48" between the wheel wells.

If he can hit the $40k base price he will kick ass.


----------

